# System Verschlüsseln

## LarsErkson

Hallo!

Ich hatte vor mein Laptop mit Gentoo zu versehen, 

dies jedoch alles verschlüsselt. Gibt es eine Anleitung

die beschreibt wie man seine Partitionen verschlüsselt 

und anschließend auch Gentoo installiert..?

Oder wie fange ich da am besten an, sollte ich erst Gentoo

installieren und dann verschlüsseln oder...?

MfG.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

das ist wohl was du suchst:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/DM-Crypt

Es gibt auch diverse distributionsunabhängige Tutorials. (Google)

Grüße

AROK

----------

## schmidicom

Ne ich glaube er will eher das hier:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Root-Partition_mit_dm-crypt_&_cryptsetup_verschl%C3%BCsseln_-_Die_schnelle_Version

Ganz wichtig finde ich dabei den Spruch:

Das eingegebene Passwort bzw. die Passphrase sollte man sich tunlichst merken...

 :Laughing:  Wers nicht macht ist ja nun wirklich selber schuld.

----------

## LarsErkson

Danke genau das habe ich gesucht!!!

----------

## Max Steel

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ganz wichtig finde ich dabei den Spruch:
> 
> Das eingegebene Passwort bzw. die Passphrase sollte man sich tunlichst merken...
> 
>  Wers nicht macht ist ja nun wirklich selber schuld.

 

Das muss gesagt werden, es gibt Leute die vergessen des öfteren ihr root- ... halt nein, dort heißt das ja Administrator-Passwort.

Und Leute die direkt aus dieser Schiene kommen können auch mal diese Paraphrase bzw. dieses PAsswort vergessen, und dann schauen sie in die Röhre, außer sie haben nicht vergessen wo sie ihren Zettel mit dem Passwort hingeklebt haben (Manche machen das in den Kühlschrank direkt hinter den Bierdosen, aber sie vergessen das sie ihn dort hin haben) <.<  :Rolling Eyes: 

...

...

...

*Onkelanschau* *HomerSimpson(Serie)auchanschau,weilgutmöglich* *Huuust!!!*

----------

## schmidicom

Mal davon abgesehen, weiß einer wie sich sowas auf die Leistung des Systems auswirkt?

----------

## schachti

Das hängt sehr stark von der CPU ab. Auf einem Athlon XP 1800+ habe ich das schon gemerkt (gefühlte 30% langsamer beim Booten, Programme starten etc.), auf einem Athlon64 X2 4200+ habe ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Was ich mich bei sowas immernoch frage: Tut es beim rootfs wirklich Not es zu verschlüsseln? reicht es nict völlig, tmp, var, home verschlüsselt zu haben?

Ich hoffe ja nicht, daß Leute bei Gentoo den Usus starten bersönliche Daten irgendwo im "/" abzuladen   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------

## b3cks

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Was ich mich bei sowas immernoch frage: Tut es beim rootfs wirklich Not es zu verschlüsseln? reicht es nict völlig, tmp, var, home verschlüsselt zu haben?
> 
> Ich hoffe ja nicht, daß Leute bei Gentoo den Usus starten bersönliche Daten irgendwo im "/" abzuladen   ...

 

[paranoiamode]Dann könnte aber jemand, sofern er unbemerkt Zugang zum System hat, auf diesem einen Trojaner installieren, der dann die Keys und/oder Passphrases für die Volumes ausliest. Was meinste worum es unter anderem bei der Online-Durchsuchung/-Überwachung und Quellen-TKÜ geht. Nämlich genau dies zu erreichen. Wenn das ganze System verschlüsselt ist, hilft nur noch eine infiltrierung zur Laufzeit des Systems und dabei ist die Interaktion des Benutzers gefragt. Außer er entfernt sich vom System während dieses läuft und ungeschützt ist.[/paranoiamode]

Hier stellt sich natürlich wieder grundlegend die Frage wie wichtig und interessant die eigenen Daten sind und entsprechend wie hoch der Sicherheitsgrad zum Schutz dieser Daten sein sollte/muss.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Okay, stimmt, ich war wohl noch nicht 100% wach - Ich hatte die Möglichkeit, daß mein System nicht mir gehört ausgeschlossen, weil nicht Windows Drohne ... In Hinsicht auf Manipulation bei physischem Zugang hast Du natürlich recht, die Frage ist da natürlich, wie leicht lassen sich Bios und IDE Passwort umgehen (Ja recht leicht im Zweifelsfall, ich weiß) ...

Nur nutzt die Verschlüssselung (paranoia an) auch nichts mehr, wenn key capturing etc. in der Hardware gemacht wird (Rechner umgebaut) ... Wenn offline Zugriff möglich ist, gibt es wohl keinen Schutz mehr, oder übersehe ich schon wieder was?

----------

## schmidicom

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Okay, stimmt, ich war wohl noch nicht 100% wach - Ich hatte die Möglichkeit, daß mein System nicht mir gehört ausgeschlossen, weil nicht Windows Drohne ... In Hinsicht auf Manipulation bei physischem Zugang hast Du natürlich recht, die Frage ist da natürlich, wie leicht lassen sich Bios und IDE Passwort umgehen (Ja recht leicht im Zweifelsfall, ich weiß) ...
> 
> Nur nutzt die Verschlüssselung (paranoia an) auch nichts mehr, wenn key capturing etc. in der Hardware gemacht wird (Rechner umgebaut) ... Wenn offline Zugriff möglich ist, gibt es wohl keinen Schutz mehr, oder übersehe ich schon wieder was?

 

Das kannst du inzwischen auch einfacher haben:

http://www.keyghost.com/

Ganz ohne PC-Umbau.   :Laughing: 

----------

## xraver

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *DarKRaveR wrote:*   Okay, stimmt, ich war wohl noch nicht 100% wach - Ich hatte die Möglichkeit, daß mein System nicht mir gehört ausgeschlossen, weil nicht Windows Drohne ... In Hinsicht auf Manipulation bei physischem Zugang hast Du natürlich recht, die Frage ist da natürlich, wie leicht lassen sich Bios und IDE Passwort umgehen (Ja recht leicht im Zweifelsfall, ich weiß) ...
> 
> Nur nutzt die Verschlüssselung (paranoia an) auch nichts mehr, wenn key capturing etc. in der Hardware gemacht wird (Rechner umgebaut) ... Wenn offline Zugriff möglich ist, gibt es wohl keinen Schutz mehr, oder übersehe ich schon wieder was? 
> 
> Das kannst du inzwischen auch einfacher haben:
> ...

 

Hilft aber auch nicht viel bei einem Laptop. Dieser müssten von den Durchsuchenden geöffnet werden. Aber selbst da siht es dann schon schwieriger mit der Manipulation aus.

Man müsste sich Sicherheitsaufkleber oder sonstige Garantie Aufkleber über die Schrauben machen. Dann würde man sofort erkennen das jemand am Laptop rum geschraubt hat. Kennt jemand Anbieter von guten Aufkleber die man nicht heile entfernen kann?

----------

## jkoerner

Nimm Siegellack mit Siegel, funktionierte schon vor hunderten von Jahren…

Oder die Methode für Totalparanoiker: Handgranate im Inneren, bei Öffnung hat sich das alles mit den Daten erledigt, man muss nur ein Backup für die neue Kiste haben.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Wenn offline Zugriff möglich ist, gibt es wohl keinen Schutz mehr

 Stimmt, letztlich nur eine Frage der Mittel/Geld des Angreifers.

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Oder die Methode für Totalparanoiker: Handgranate im Inneren

 Blöde Idee, erstens kenne ich keine Handgranate die in einen durchschnittlichen PCCard-Slot passen würde und zweitens fallen die unters KrWaffKontrG.

Und mit Plasitksprengstoff und Co. sollte man dann besser nicht mehr Flughäfen aufsuchen, außer man hat Lust auf ein bischen Spaß mit dem SEK.  :Wink: 

paßt inzwischen besser ins   :Arrow:  Diskussionsforum.

----------

## disi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *DarKRaveR wrote:*   Wenn offline Zugriff möglich ist, gibt es wohl keinen Schutz mehr Stimmt, letztlich nur eine Frage der Mittel/Geld des Angreifers.
> 
>  *jkoerner wrote:*   Oder die Methode für Totalparanoiker: Handgranate im Inneren Blöde Idee, erstens kenne ich keine Handgranate die in einen durchschnittlichen PCCard-Slot passen würde und zweitens fallen die unters KrWaffKontrG.
> 
> Und mit Plasitksprengstoff und Co. sollte man dann besser nicht mehr Flughäfen aufsuchen, außer man hat Lust auf ein bischen Spaß mit dem SEK. 
> ...

 

Schweift etwas vom Thema ab, aber mir wurde letztens das Maggi abgenommen, weil mehr als 200 ml  :Sad:  die Pulverbruehe war wieder kein Problem...

----------

